# need some brake pad advice



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

I have been running PAGID Oem pads on my vrt mk2, it has the full corrado brake setup, the rotors are new brembo units and my brakes suck. the guy at halsey told me the pagids were the s%&t. I want to change them out, I am putting a DE 288mm setup on it next week to try and solve the problem, what pads should i run, I am mainly using the car for autocross and some drag racing.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Hawk HPS or HP+ for slightly more aggressive.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

So how which Corrado brakes are you running? 4-bolt G60, or full 5-bolt conversion? 

And which 11.3" upgrade are you planning on running? Staying with 4-bolt or moving to 5-bolt (if not already there)? 

Techtonics has both a 11.3" 4-bolt rotor upgrade (use with 11.3" calipers from a 97 or newer VR6 or a 1.8T), and a 11.3" 5-bolt upgrade from 4-bolt for use with the Corrado/MKIII 10.1" steering knuckles. 

Or are you planning on using something else?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I've run 288 mm discs on my Mk2 Jetta VR6 for years, 5 lug with 17" 6 spoke TT wheels (now 5 spoke TT forged wheels).
I've replaced the discs with 312 mm from an Audi TT and new carriers, I still use the 54 mm DE calipers (early Mk1 TT used 57 mm calipers, later Mk1 TT used 54 mm calipers). 

Rears are stock diameter, thou I fancy the Eurospec 280 mm kit (pic below).
This kit is $350, uses the stock calipers and pads. Kits are available in 4x100 and 5x100.
I need both as I have a 91 Jetta which I'm staying with 4x100, front will use G60 11" discs.

You didn't mention your brake booster or master cylinder used.

On my 85 VR6 I'm using a '96 Passat 11" booster and 23.81 mm MC w/ABS/EDL.
Stops well, but I've always wanted a larger rear disc and the Eurospec fits the bill.


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

I have full vr6 corrado suspension and brakes 5x100. Im switching to DE brakes because i already have the calipers and carriers.I am running my MK2 gti master cylinder and booster, it seems to work fine. the car stops good, but after a few months of driving i get the steering wheel shake and poor pedal feel. i think its the pagid ceramic pads, my 2300# car should not have problems even with factory corrado brakes. I really want to do the TT upgrade but i they wont fit behind my 15" wheels that i have to run for my slicks. I think ill go ahead and order some hawk pads. and try them out, anything has to be better than what i have currently.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

So you have the Mk2/Corrado 9" booster and 22 mm MC.
You can get a steel or aluminum 23.81 mm MC from a mid 80s to early 90s Audi (various models).
Make sure you use the one with 17.5 and 18 mm reservoir holes, as Audi also had 17/19 version which are not ideal for our application.

New they are pricey, over $300.










I too have the plus suspension on my 85 VR6.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

When you change pads, if you don't replace the rotors, make sure that you scuff the rotors with a 60-80 grit sandpaper to remove any brake pad material from the friction surfaces. I don't recommend cutting the rotors because there's so little wear thickness on modern rotors to begin with. 

You could also try going up to the larger brake booster and brake master cylinder. You should be able to find a MKIII vacuum booster and used master cylinder local (to you) for a reasonable price. If not, I have a set from a 96 Jetta Trek with 141K miles that I parted out earlier this year I'll sell you for $50, plus shipping. 

Autohausaz.com and europartsdirect.com sell a very nice Meyle Brand alloy bodied MKIII master cylinder for about $45 (free ground shipping on orders over $50). Meyle only offers one master cylinder for both ABA and VR6 applications (VW shows two different part numbers), so I'm assuming that it's the larger VR6 diameter, the pedal is high and firm (and doesn't sink).


----------

